# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Wie wirkt der Hormonentzug auf die Tumorzellen?

## PeterAS

Hallo liebes Forum,

wie ich schon in anderem Zusammenhang erwähnt habe, hatte ich letztes Jahr wegen eines zweiten Tumors (Multiples Myelom) intensive chemotherapeutische Behandlungen. Obwohl die Chemotherapeutika nicht diejenigen waren, die beim Prostatakrebs eingesetzt werden, fiel der PSA-Wert deutlich von 3,8 auf 1,5 ab. Zur Anwendung kam ein Gemisch aus sieben Substanzen: Cyclophosphamid, Cisplatin, Doxorubicin, Etoposid, Bortemozib, Thalidomid und Dexamethason. Ich hatte gehofft, dass es nun auf dem niedrigen PSA-Niveau mit der für mich typischen Verdopplungszeit von etwas mehr als einem Jahr weitergeht, aber nach Beendigung der Chemotherapie schnellte der PSA-Wert wieder hoch auf 5,0. Ich kann mir das nur so erklären, dass die Chemotherapeutika das Wachstum der Tumorzellen nicht beeinträchtigt haben, sondern nur die PSA-Produktion unterdrückt haben. Wenn das so ist, wäre die Änderung des PSA-Werts kein Indiz für eine Änderung der Tumormasse.

Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, wie das beim Hormonentzug ist. Wie reagiert dabei die Tumorzelle? Wird sie abgetötet? Wird sie nur ruhig gestellt? Wird sie nur der Fähigkeit beraubt, PSA zu produzieren? Gibt es dazu Erkenntnisse?

Vielen Dank für eventuelle Informationen.

PeterAS

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, wie das beim Hormonentzug ist. Wie reagiert dabei die Tumorzelle? Wird sie abgetötet? Wird sie nur ruhig gestellt? Wird sie nur der Fähigkeit beraubt, PSA zu produzieren?


Das würde ich auch gerne mal im Detail erfahren.

In diesem PZ-Artikel werden die AHT-Optionen aufgelistet.
Dabei ist immer nur von "bremsen" und "aufhalten" die Rede, wenn es 
um die Wirkung der Medikamente geht.

Den Krebszellen wird also die Fähigkeit zur Teilung genommen, aber
sie bestehen wohl weiter, ohne während der Ruhephase PSA zu
produzieren. Viele scheinen auch abzusterben, sonst könnte man das
Tumorvolumen nicht per neoadjuvanter AHT reduzieren vor einer
Bestrahlung.  
Nach RPE und neun Monaten AHT und drei Monaten Unterbruch 
zeigte mein PSMA-PET keine Metastasen im kleinen Becken
an, wo ich sie eigentlich erwartet hatte, da bei der Lymphknoten-
Resektion 2 von 2 positiv waren. Da wären doch die Nachbarknoten
dran? Waren sie aber nicht, wohl weil sie durch die AHT verhungert
waren, zumindest auf ein Niveau, das vom PET nicht angezeigt wurde.
Dafür hat man dicke paraaortale Lymphmetastasen gefunden, die 
anscheinend die AHT putzmunter überstanden hatten. 
Nach Wiederaufnahme der AHT ist dann der PSA wieder in den Keller, 
das Wachstum ist also erst mal wieder "gebremst", was immer das 
heissen möge.

Der rasche PSA-Anstieg nach Unterbruch der AHT ist wohl darauf 
zurückzuführen, dass viele Zellen zugleich wieder "angeknipst" werden, 
und nicht auf eine durch die AHT verkürzte Verdoppelungszeit (VZ). 
Würde man also einfach zuschauen, wie der PSA steigt, würde 
wahrscheinlich nach einigen Verdoppelungen eine Verlangsamung auf 
die ursprüngliche VZ eintreten. Aber das ist nur Spekulation, auch 
wenn es in myprostate.eu solche Verläufe zu sehen gibt, 
z.B. User 74: erster Anstieg verlangsamt von VZ 18 Tage auf 44.

Klar scheint, dass es nicht möglich ist, mittels AHT den Tumor voll-
ständig "auszuhungern", also eine Apoptose aller Tumorzellen herbei-
zuführen.

Tut mir leid: 
Viel spekulativer Dampf, wenig Information.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo PeterAS,

Hvielemi hat Dir mit seinen eigenen Worten zu verdeutlichen versucht, wie sich der Hormonentzug auf das Tumorgeschehen auswirkt. Das ist ihm nach meiner laienhaften Einschätzung gut gelungen

Den nachstehend angehängten Links des DKFZ lassen sich weitere Details entnehmen.

http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...ontherapie.php

http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...ontherapie.php

*"Mach die Dinge so einfach wie möglich, aber nicht einfacher"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke Harald
für die Links, die allerdings auch nicht viel mehr aussagen.
Dabei hab ich grad bemerkt, dass mein Link "User 74" nicht funktioniert.

hier ist der Richtige:
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=74&page=graphic

Die in der logarithmischen Skala gut sichtbare Verlangsamung des Wachstums
nach der ersten Intermission ist typisch bei einem Wiederanstieg nach AHT. 
Nur lässt man es eben selten so weit kommen, weswegen es aussieht, 
als ob der Krebs massiv an Aggressivität hinzugewonnen habe.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Peter:-

Das Thema hat mich auch sehr lange beschäftigt, auch aus eigenem Betroffensein.
Es ist eine Frage, welche eigentlich die Forschung beschäftigen müsste, aber eigenartigerweise machen die Mediziner, die Hormontherapie freigebigst verordnen, sich darüber keine  Gedanken. So sind wir gezwungen, aus Beobachtungen an uns selbst und aus dem Studium von Schriften außerhalb des urologischen Mainstream uns das Geschehen selbst zu erklären.

Zu allererst würde ich sagen, dass "der Krebs" keine in sich homogene Masse ist sondern sich zusammensetzt aus unterschiedlichen von der DNA-Norm abweichenden Zellen. Darunter sind einige (hoffentlich wenige, hoffentlich am Anfang der Erkrankung gar keine) Zellen, die auf Hormontherapie gar nicht ansprechen, sogar auch später nicht auf Chemotherapie.  Wäre es anders, würde ja niemand an Prostatakrebs sterben müssen.

Die Hormontherapie bewirkt zunächt einen drastischen PSA-Abfall, der aber nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit einer entsprechend großen Vernichtung von Krebszellen. Nur ein Teil der hormonempfindlichen Krebszellen stirbt sofort und bewirkt eine Schrumpfung des Krebses, was wir daran erkennen, dass z.B. bei Miktionsproblemen der Urinfluss gleich besser wird oder bei Schmerzen diese nachlassen. Bei einem anderen Teil der hormonsensiblen Zellen wird zunächst nur deren Aktivität, und damit auch die PSA-Produktion unterdrückt. Man sagt, dass es 9 - 12 Monate  fortgesetzter Hormontherapie dauern würde, bis auch diese Zellen endgültig absterben. 
Es gibt aber auch Krebszellen, die an sich nicht hormonsensibel sind, die Hormontherapie aber vorübergehend deren PSA-Produktion unterdrückt.

Bei niedrigem und mittleren Risiko gelingt es mit Hormontherapie, den PSA-Wert auf weit unter dem Nullwert (Nadir) zu senken,  was Patienten und Ärzte natürlich freut. 
Leider ist der Krebs damit nur in einer minderen Zahl glücklicher Fälle besiegt. Dass dieser PSA-Wert nicht realistisch sein kann, erkennen wir daran, dass auch die PSA-Werte von noch gesunden Teilen der Prostata unterdrückt worden sind. 
Wird die Hormontherapie jetzt abgebrochen, schiesst der PSA-Wert schnell nach oben. Das hat zwei Gründe. Erstens wird die PSA-Abgabe der gesunden Zellen wieder aktiviert. Zweitens werden Zellen, die von der Hormontherapie in ihrer Aktivität zwar unterdrückt aber nicht abgetötet werden konnten, wieder aktiv.  So kann es durchaus sein, dass nach Absetzen der Hormontherapie zunächst eine beängstigend hohe Verdopplungszeit  gemessen wird, die dann aber nach kurzer Zeit abflacht. Erst der dann sich ergebende PSA-Wert ist wieder realistisch und zeigt das wirkliche Krebswachstum an.
Man könnte aus dem folgern, dass es sinnvoll ist, die Hormontherapie sehr lange fortzusetzen, um eine maximale Vernichtung von Krebszellen zu erreichen. Dagegen sprechen aber wichtige Gründe. Zunächst die belastenden Nebenwirkungen der Therapie, zweitens irreversible Schäden am Knochenbau und dem dauerhaften Verlust der Potenz. Und drittens ist es so, dass mit  einer Hormontherapie die Malignität (Gleason)  in der Tendenz  zum Schlechten hin sich verändert und  die verbliebenen Krebszellen somit ein größeres Wachstum- und Streuungsrisiko darstellen.

Gerne würde ich erfahren, dass alles anders ist, kann mich nur auf Schrifttum der Cytopathologen, Studium von Krankheitsverläufen und Beobachtung bei mir selbst stützen.

Gruß und Dir alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Reinardo

Dein Beitrag beschreibt den Mechanismus der Anti-Hormon-Therapie im Grossen und Ganzen sehr anschaulich. 
Ich erlaube mir dennoch einige Bemerkungen dazu:




> Bei niedrigem und mittleren Risiko gelingt es mit Hormontherapie, den PSA-Wert auf weit unter dem Nullwert (Nadir) zu senken,  was Patienten und Ärzte natürlich freut.


Der Nadir ist hier der tiefste Punkt zwischen einem Hochpunkt und dem Wiederanstieg einer Kurve.
PSA-Werte lassen sich per Definition nicht unter den Nadir senken, und schon gar nicht unter den "Nullwert", denn weniger als keinen PSA kann man nicht haben. Negativ-Materie gibt es - zumindest in der Biologie - nicht.




> Leider ist der Krebs damit nur in einer minderen Zahl glücklicher  Fälle besiegt. Dass dieser PSA-Wert nicht realistisch sein kann,  erkennen wir daran, dass auch die PSA-Werte von noch gesunden Teilen der  Prostata unterdrückt worden sind.


Krebszellen, die sich zufolge der Hormondeprivation nicht mehr teilen, geben kein PSA mehr ab ans Blut. Es gibt keinen Grund, warum sich die ebenfalls hormonabhängigen gesunden Prostatazellen nicht ebenso verhalten sollten. Die AHT versetzt Prostatazellen, ob krebsverändert oder nicht, in einen vorpubertären Zustand ohne PSA, aus dem sie bei Wiederzufuhr von Testosteron wieder erwacht. 





> Und drittens ist es so, dass mit  einer Hormontherapie die Malignität (Gleason)  in der Tendenz  zum Schlechten hin sich verändert und  die verbliebenen Krebszellen somit ein größeres Wachstum- und Streuungsrisiko darstellen.


Das ist die landläufige Menung, die aber leicht zu widerlegen ist:
Bis ein Prostata-Krebs oder ein neuer Stamm von Krebszellen im Bild oder mit dem PSA-Wert vor dem Hintergrund einer gesunden Prostata und/oder einer BPH nachweisbar wird, braucht er etwa eine Milliarde Krebszellen. Von der ersten mutierten Zelle eines neuen Stammes an braucht es also rund 30 Verdoppelungszyklen, bis so ein neuer, aggressiverer Stamm erkannt werden kann. Bei einer eher kurzen Verdoppelungszeit von sagen wir mal 3 Monaten, dauert es vom Entstehen eines neuen Zellstammes bis zum Nachweis also etwa 7 bis 8 Jahre. Diese angeblich durch die AHT verursachten Veränderungen waren in Tat und Wahrheit also meist längst schon da, bevor überhaupt die Primärdiagnose Prostatakrebs gestellt worden war. 




> Gerne würde ich erfahren, dass alles anders ist, kann mich nur auf [...] Beobachtung bei mir selbst stützen.


Es ist schade, dass wir zufolge deines zusammengestrichenen Profils nicht mehr an diesen Grundlagen deiner Überlegungen und Erkenntnisse teilhaben können.


When you're dead you're done,
So let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad (Hvielemi),

Reinardo hat in der Tat das mit dem Nadir im Zusammenhang mit dem PSA Wert mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Besonders nach einer Radiatio ist das aber ein wichtiges Instrument, um ein Rezidiv zu manifestieren. Die nachfolgende Schrift vom DKFZ vermittelt die gängige Verfahrensweise:

http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...nstieg-rad.pdf

*"Die Ungewissheit ist schlimmer als die Enttäuschung"*
(Robert Burns) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Reinardo hat in der Tat das mit dem Nadir im Zusammenhang mit dem PSA Wert mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Besonders nach einer Radiatio ist das aber ein wichtiges Instrument, um ein Rezidiv zu manifestieren.


Eben auf diese Missverständlichkeit galt es hinzuweisen.
Denn der Nadir der PSA-Verlaufskurve ist von eminenter Wichtigkeit in der Verlaufskontrolle JEDER Prostatakrebs-Therapie. Gäbe es definitionswidrig PSA-Werte UNTER dem Nadir, wäre dieser vollkommen nutzlos, da er dann irgendein Punkt auf einer Verlaufskurve wäre und eben nicht jener gefürchtete Punkt, an dem der Wiederanstieg beginnt.

Bei den komplizierten PSA-Verläufen nach Radiatio mit allerlei "Bumps" ist es gelegentlich schwierig, zu sagen, ob die 2ng/ml über dem Nadir nun ein Rezidiv seien, oder eben so ein "Bump", und ob der Nadir ein Zwischenergebnis sei, oder ob nach den Anstieg ein erneuter Abfall stattfinde, womöglich auf einen noch tieferen Nadir, oder ob gar ein asymptotisch gegen Null gehender Abfall stattfinde, also ein Nadir nicht mehr eintrete. Diesenfalls wäre von Heilung zu sprechen, während ein eingetretener Nadir stets von einer Progression zeugt.

Ob ein gemessener tiefer Wert Nadir sei, ist erst an den Folgewerten zu erkennen.

Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Reinardo
In meinem vorletzten Beitrag zum Nadir hatte ich vergessen, 
auf diesen Satz einzugehen:




> Leider ist der Krebs damit nur in einer minderen Zahl glücklicher Fälle besiegt.


Ich glaubte bisher, die Hormontherapie sei in JEDEM Falle palliativ.
Dass sie auch zur Heilung führen kann, war mir nicht bewusst.
Sind solche Fälle dokumentiert?
Kann man allfällig aus diesen Fällen schliessen, welche Formen 
von Prostatakrebs Anlass geben, bei Hormontherapie auf Heilung 
zu spekulieren und mit welcher Chance?
Das wäre doch eminent wichtig, in der von Dir erwähnte Gruppe
mit "niedrigem und mittleren Risiko" eine entsprechende
Auswahl trefen zu können. 

Mein Urologe hatte auch mal nach dem RPE-Befund R1 N1 was 
erzählt von "KANN verhungern", aber ich habe recht schnell 
rausgefunden, dass das eine freundliche Formel war, um mir diese 
Therapieform nahezulegen, ohne zugleich zu sagen, dass dieser 
Krebs "unheilbar" sei.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


PS:


> Biografie: Das Profil wird aktualisiert und in Kürze neu eingestellt.


Das, lieber Reinardo, hab ich soeben erfreut entdeckt. Ich bitte, 
meine vorgestrige Bemerkung zu Deinem Profil zu ignorieren.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,




> Ich glaubte bisher, die Hormontherapie sei in JEDEM Falle palliativ. Dass sie auch zur Heilung führen kann, war mir nicht bewusst. Sind solche Fälle dokumentiert?


sicher hattest Du *diesen Thread* aufmerksam verfolgt.

Es lohnt sich aber auch, den von Ralf übersetzten nachfolgenden Bericht noch einmal unvoreingenommen durchzulesen:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa..._vs_RLT_dt.pdf

Für meine eigene PKH kam ich wohl leider nicht darum herum, nach Abschluß dieser hier im Forum so oft in Frage gestellten bzw. umstrittenen vollkommenen Hormonblockade, also incl. und Fortsetzung des 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmers die Reißleine zu ziehen. Ich werde es nie mehr erfahren, ob ich ohne die Radiatio heute noch am Leben wäre. Es gibt eben aber auch Betroffene, die ohne zusätzliche Therapie bislang mit HB über die Runden gekommen sind. Gut möglich, dass es sich eher um Glückspilze handelt, die das dann wohl auch so empfinden oder schildern würden. 

*"Die Bienensprache ist von einer erstaunlichen Prägnanz, wo es gilt, biologischen Notwendigkeiten gerecht zu werden. Aber sie ist frei von jedem unnötigen Geschwätz"*
(Karl von Kessel)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Leider ist der Krebs damit (Hormontherapie) nur in einer minderen Zahl glücklicher Fälle besiegt.





> Ich glaubte bisher, die Hormontherapie sei in  JEDEM Falle palliativ. Dass sie auch zur Heilung führen kann, war mir  nicht bewusst. Sind solche Fälle dokumentiert?





> sicher hattest Du *diesen Thread* aufmerksam verfolgt.
> Es lohnt sich aber auch, ... durchzulesen:
> http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa..._vs_RLT_dt.pdf


Da kann ich nachlesen wie ich will:

Die AHT, auch in Dreifachausführung nach Dr. Bob, hilft vielen Männern, ohne RPE und Radiatio jahrelang zu leben. Das ist segensreich und erspart vielen Männern die teils erheblichen Nebenwirkungen der RPE oder auch der Radiatio, oder schiebt diese zumindest jahrelange auf, wie in Deinem Fall, Harald. Was andererseits die AHT mit Männern macht, erlebe ich ja selbst.
Dass die alleinige AHT insbesondere für ältere Männer eine segensreiche Sache ist, stelle ich in keiner Weise in Frage.

Aber "Heilung" oder synonyme Ausdrücke lese ich in dem chaotischen Aufsatz von Leibowitz nie (oder hab ich das gerade wegen dieser Unübersichtlichkeit übersehen?).
Nur auf "Heilung" bezog sich meine Frage an Reinardo.

Die Antwort scheint: 
Nein, heilen tut die AHT nicht, aber sie hat ein erhebliches, langjähriges Potential an Palliation.
DAS ist viel!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hvielemi:-

Danke für Deinen Beitrag und die konstruktive Kommentierung . Ich sehe, dass Du Dich ebenso wie ich intensiv mit den Möglichkeiten der Hormontherapie auseinandersetzt. Das finde ich gut, weil ich glaube, dass hier Forschungsbedarf besteht und die Anstöße für bessere Behandlung nur von den Betroffenen kommen können, da auf Seiten der Ärzteschaft sich hierzu nichts bewegt. Die Therapien gegen Prostatakrebs sind doch recht gut, von Operation und Bestrahlung zu Hormontherapie und Chemotherapie. Falsch sind jedoch die Behandlungsstrategien. Grundfalsch! 
Wenn Du Dir die Krankheits- und Behandlungsverläufe von Betroffenen hier im Forum ansiehst, die an Prostatakrebs gestorben sind, wirst Du ein durchgängiges Muster feststellen: Die Therapien haben immer zu kurz gegriffen. Man ist dem Krebs, der stets voraus war, mit zu schwachen Therapien immer hinterhergelaufen. 
Wenn dann einer von uns stirbt, wird nicht nachgefragt und untersucht, ob er adäquat behandelt worden war. Jeder Autounfall wird gründlicher untersucht als ein Todesfall durch Prostatakrebs. 

Zu Deinen Anmerkungen: Nein, unter 0 kann man natürlich mit dem PSA-Wert nicht kommen. Das hatte ich missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Auch für das von mir benutzte Wort "Heilung" gibt es bessere Worte. So spricht Strum im Zusammenhang mit Salvage-Operationen von einem "neuen biologischen Gleichgewicht", das sich einstellen könnte. Leibowitz nennt das ein "stabiles PSA-Plateau". Nur Issels spricht nach Ganzkörpertherapien von Heilung. Aber wir sind ja schon froh, wenn es uns gelingt, den Krebs am Weiterwachsen zu hindern.

Bei den Verstorbenen hat es nach Hormontherapien immer ein beruhigendes PSA-Tief gegeben, PSA = 2,xx bis 4,xx. Das kann aber nicht den Status der Erkrankung widerspiegelt haben, sonst wären sie ja nicht bald darauf gestorben. Also haben die Patienten und die behandelnden Ärzte sich  etwas vorgemacht, d.h. sie haben den PSA-Wert falsch interpretiert und die Wirkungsweise der Hormontherapie überschätzt. 
Nun sollte man meinen, dass bei solchen Beobachtungen die Fachwelt rotieren und hektisch zu ergründen versuchen würde, was es mit der Hormontherapie auf sich hat. Aber nichts dergleichen geschieht. Es wird so weiter gemacht wie bisher. Die Forschungsergebnisse der Zytopathologen zur Hormontherapie werden totgeschwiegen oder mit formalistischen Argumenten abgetan. Nach den mir vorliegenden Notizen gab es auch auf dem Magdeburger Symposium keinen Hinweis oder gar Empfehlung zur DNA-Zytometrie. Harald möge mich berichtigen, wenn ich mich da irre. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber wir sind ja schon froh, wenn es uns gelingt, 
> den Krebs am Weiterwachsen zu hindern.


Na, das WÄRE doch Heilung. 
Ob ein paar Milliarden Zellen im Körper nicht dem üblichen Muster entsprechen, 
kann doch vollkommen egal sein, solange diese sich nicht weiter vermehren.




> Die Forschungsergebnisse der Zytopathologen zur Hormontherapie werden 
> totgeschwiegen oder mit formalistischen Argumenten abgetan.


Die Zytopathologie konnte bisher nur eines etwas besser, als die gängige Diagnostik:
Das Identifizieren Jener, die mit einer AS _vielleicht_ besser fahren, als mit Radiatio oder RPE.
Aber sicher ist das auch nicht. Den ganzen Diagnostik-Kram kann man in den Mülleimer
schmeissen, wenn man weiss, wie schnell die Verdoppelungszeit des Krebses ist.
Vorsicht, nicht des PSA, sondern des Krebses, respektive des krebsbedingen Anteils
am PSA. Ist die länger als -sagen wir mal- 2.5 Jahre, ist eine Metastasierung 
unwahrscheinlich und ob und wann das gefährlich werde, lässt sich voraussehen.
Läuft die biologische Uhr schneller, wird es gefährlicher, zumal dann die Metastasierung
ohnehin längst gelaufen ist, wenn der PSA-Wert auffällig wird.
Dasselbe kann man in Etwa am Gleasonscore ablesen oder auch an der Ploidie.
Aber nur um den Preis einer mehr oder weniger treffsicheren Biopsie, sei dies
gestanzt oder gezogen.

Was die Hormondeprivation angeht:
Ich verstehe dein Klagen nicht. Eben wurde Abiraterone freigegeben ...
Zugegeben, auch das heilt nicht. Aber könnte das daran liegen, dass
Krebs, der metastasiert, von Grund auf nicht heilbar sei?

Das Leben _an sich_ ist nicht heilbar. Irgendwie kommt ein jeder zu Tode.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Zitat Hvielemi "Das Leben _an sich_ ist nicht heilbar. Irgendwie kommt ein jeder zu Tode."

Oder wie die Mönche des MA zu sagen pflegten: MEMENTO MORI

Gruss und Dank, Hvielemi!
T.P.

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Hvielemi:-

Danke für Deine letzten Beiträge, auch die in der "Plauderecke". Über die Verschiebung hatten wir ja Mails ausgetauscht.

Du schreibst: "Was genau mit den Zellen dabei geschehe, ist mir nach wie vor unklar". Wahrscheinlich wird der PSA-Wert unter Bicalutamid 50 ein ganz klein wenig langsamer nach oben gehen, wenn überhaupt, denn Bicalutamid ist bei schon fortgeschrittener Erkrankung nur noch ein sehr schwach wirkendes Medikament. Ich frage mich aber , warum Du das überhaupt machst, denn es wird Dich nur zusätzlich belasten. Gerne würde ich erfahren, wie Dein Urologe das begründet.
Aber das nur nebenbei. Dein Satz berührt eine grundsätzlichere Frage.

In einem seiner Rundbriefe an seine Patienten vergleicht Dr. F.E. die Heilungschancen von Prostatakrebs mit den Heilungschancen bei Hodenkrebs. Er schreibt dass bei Hodenkrrebs die medikamentöse Entwicklung so weit vorangeschritten sei, dass der Krebs nach medikamentöser Therapie besiegt sei. Bei Prostatakrebs jedoch käme der Krebs zurück. 
In beiden Fällen wird man Vorbehalte machen müssen, aber grundsätzlich ist es so.
Warum ist das aber bei Prostatakrebs anders? Und so unbefriedigend?

Als Laie darf ich mich nicht vermessen äußern, aber ich möchte doch behaupten, dass auch Prostatakrebs zumindest im Frühstadium heilbar sein könnte, wenn man gewillt wäre, das methodisch und konsequent zu erforschen und anzugehen.
Gesetzt den Fall, es gelingt, den Krebs mittels hormoneller Therapie unter die Nachweisgrenze zu drücken. Wenn er dann "zurück kommt", müsste erforscht werden, w a s da eigentlich zurückkommt, welcher Zelltyp, welche Art zellulärer Entartung. Hat man das identifiziert, kann man gezielt nach Substanzen suchen, die diese Zellen zerstören würden. Vielleicht ist das einfacher als es zunächst ausschaut, weil es solche Substanzen vielleicht schon gibt. Peter hat 7 Substanzen erwähnt: Cyclophosphamid, Cisplatin, Doxorubicin, Etoposid, Bortemozib, Thalidomid und Dexamethason. Thalidomid wohl eher nicht, aber vielleicht würde schon eine Hormontherapie, DHB oder ADT3, über 9-12 Monate, kombiniert mit einer frühzeitigen leichten Taxotere-Therapie den Krebs im Frühstadium vernichten?
Ebenso in den späteren Stadien der Erkrankung. Nicht nur den PSA-Wert anschauen, der unter Hormontherapie und bei hohem Gleason ein ungenauer Indikator ist. In den Krebs hineinschauen müsste man vor, im Verlaufe und nach Therapien. Das geht allerdings nur mittels DNA-Analysen uund Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsien, weil die Stanzbiopsie für Vorher-Nachher-Untersuchungen ein viel zu grobschlächtiges Instrument ist.
Für Versuche, die dem Ziel dienen, den Prostatakrebs zu besiegen, finden sich immer auch Patienten. So würden sicherlich Patienten bei beabsichtigter Prostatektomie sich bereit erklären, für Forschungszwecke sich vorher noch einer 9-12 monatigen Hormontherapie zu unterziehen, damit in der Prostata auf den Seziertisch dann die "unsterblichen"Zellen gesucht werden können.

Was mich halt irritiert und manchmal richtig wütend macht: dass Forschungen und Versuche zu diesen Fragen nicht stattfinden. Es wird nach Substanzen geforscht, den weit fortgeschrittenen Krebs zu behandeln, den fast austherapierten Patienten das Leben noch ein wenig zu verlängern. Aber den Krebs besiegen mit anderen Behandlungsstrategien und Mitteln, die wir vielleicht schon haben, das erforschen sie nicht.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LudwigS

> In einem seiner Rundbriefe an seine Patienten vergleicht Dr. F.E. die Heilungschancen von Prostatakrebs mit den Heilungschancen bei Hodenkrebs. Er schreibt dass bei Hodenkrrebs die medikamentöse Entwicklung so weit vorangeschritten sei, dass der Krebs nach medikamentöser Therapie besiegt sei. Bei Prostatakrebs jedoch käme der Krebs zurück. 
> In beiden Fällen wird man Vorbehalte machen müssen, aber grundsätzlich ist es so.
> Warum ist das aber bei Prostatakrebs anders? Und so unbefriedigend?


Die Lesart "der Krebs kommt zurück" wird gerne bei sogenannten "kurativen" Therapien verwendet.
Der Begriff suggeriert, die Therapie wäre erfolgreich gewesen, nur ist leider der Krebs wieder aufgetreten.

Die Wahrheit ist: Er war nie weg, man hat ihn nicht beseitigen können.

Hodenkrebs kriegt man weg in 80% der Fälle, mit Platinderivaten, unabhängig vom Krankheitsfortschritt.

Hodenkrebs und Prostatakrebs sind in der Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit wie Porsche und Fahrrad.

Bei Hodenkrebs haben sich bei den meisten in 8 Wochen alle Zellen mal geteilt und lassen sich damit wärend der Teilungsphase vergiften.

Nicht so bei Prostatakrebs. 

Sein langsames Wachstum - was tröstend hier oft ins Feld geführt wird - ist die eigentliche Krux für nichthormonelle, medikamentöse Therapien.

Deshalb wird auch die nur begrenzt wirkende  hormonelle Therapie mit ihren unterschiedlichen Ansätzen bevorzugt.

Was man medikamentös auch macht bei Prostatakrebs - alles erwischt man in den seltensten Fällen - wenn überhaupt.

Deshalb ist die Prostataüberwachung bereits ab mittlerem Lebensalter heute immer noch so wichtig.

Man kann gegen den Krebs rechtzeitig was wirklich Kuratives tun oder diesen intelligent überwachen.

Allerdings hat er die unangenehme Eigenschaft, falls er das Haus verlässt, es nicht in der Tagespresse zu annoncieren.

Gruß Ludwig

----------

